# Algs.ExpertCuber.by - algs from my video series



## Wik (Jan 7, 2017)

Hello everyone! I have created a website with my algs for you, guys! 

http://algs.expertcuber.by/

Best practices for F2L.
It is nice to use with smartphone, tablet and computer.
You can generate PDF files with algs automatically!
This thread inform you about my F2L video series - https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/video-expert-f2l-russian-by-viktor-danilov.43416/

Have fun!


----------



## mark49152 (Jan 7, 2017)

Your PDF series has been one of the best source of F2L tricks I have found in the last 4 years, and I'm pleased you have now made it into a website. Thank you. Highly recommended.


----------



## Me (Jan 20, 2017)

I this is the best Material themed page I've ever seen (and I've seen a _lot_). Really well organized too, thanks for making this I hope to see the empty sections soon.


----------

